# Hi from sydney australia



## nathan (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi there my name is Nathan and I used to breed the long haired Manx mouse a few years back I love these little furry buggers and now my children want to breed them also I've been calling around and searching online and have not found any of my furry friends anywhere if anyone knows where I can get a pair or even a little male that would much appreciated my kids would be so happy


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Nathan.
Welcome
Hope you enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

You're in the heart of mouse breeders area in Sydney, I know quite a few breeders with manx and rex etc around that area. I suggest you join http://ausmouseforum.proboards.com/ 
Or contact the Australian Rodent Club (http://australianrodentclub.wordpress.com/) or the Australian Rodent Fanciers Society of NSW (http://ausrfsnsw.com/)

Or if you have facebook, join the facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/groups/410483742370003/)

I could give you plenty more links.. I would go with the facebook page or contact Catherine on the Australian Rodent Club page (her email address can be found there)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Nathan!
I'm located near Gosford in NSW. I own Mushroom Rodentry. *waves*

If you would like, the nest AusRFS NSW Inc. show is on October 11th, at the Uniting Church Hall on the corner of Victoria Road and Trumper Street in Ermington. You don't need to be a member or enter rodents to come along for the day and meet mouse fanciers and breeders, and possibly find someone who may have some mice available for sale soon  You can also pick up some nifty bits and pieces, as some folks sell some rodent gear on the day, and there are many knowledgeable and friendly folk who you can ask all the questions you'd like.

I won't be able to chat on the day too much as I'll be judging the mice so will have my judging face on and be oblivious to what's going on around me, but you're more than welcome to pop over and say 'hi'. Once I'm on my lunch break, I'd be happy to chat while stuffing a sandwich in my face, lol! It would be great if you can make it!


----------

